

‘Bird Man’ Hoaxster Comes Clean on Dutch Television - geoka9
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/03/birdman-admits-hoax/

======
andrewfelix
When Jesus Diaz posted it on Gizmodo, the immediate response from commenter's
was suspicion. Diaz responded by lambasting the critical readers. Here's a
choice quote:

 _"It is doable and he did it. It's not fake. It's been covered by the euro
press and it's real."_

Have a read of some of his other choice comments:
<http://gizmodo.com/people/jesusdiaz/comments>

------
kooshball
The most interesting article that I saw that came out of this is Jamie Hyneman
from Mythbusters saying the physics is actually feasible.

> The video of Jarno Smeets' flight is cool, and I don't see evidence that it
> was faked. It seems reasonable to accomplish, and is something I have wanted
> to try for a long time.

[http://www.tested.com/news/articles/43440-thoughts-on-the-
me...](http://www.tested.com/news/articles/43440-thoughts-on-the-mechanics-of-
assisted-human-flight/)

~~~
yassim
I did really want it to be real, but I now wondering how long till it is.
There were enough very clue-y people say "yeah, the physics might actually
work". I'm sure it has inspired a lot of people, who will probably now work
even harder if they know they can be the first for real.

